# PRP on continous work permit appeal



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

hi all, does anyone have valid advice on following situation that is driving me crazy . Applied for prp after 5 years continuous work permit with same company ( actually was 7 years at time of application as I had work permit successfully renewed for same company) . After 6 months, was rejected on basis of the employer not being contactable , rubbish we know, but that is home affairs for you . appealed within the 10 day time frame with letter from employer and all docs again and this was in May 2016 , 2 and a half years ago. VFS status just says application received at DHA . I had done all my work permit & PRP & the appeal through a reputable immigration lawyer but i have been pressing for updates and just get told, the DHA is busy with all appeals and files and must just have patience. im at my wits end now as im missing opportunities without PR . can anyone advise what i should do? any advise would be appreciated 
thanks !


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

bump to top?


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

@denuschka,

All you have to do is to email this lady, she will forward your details to the person(s) or adjudicator dealing with your appeal and trust me, once she forwards your email to that person, your appeal file will move and from thereon, within a week, your application may be finalized.
[email protected]

include your application ref, passport details and any other relevant info. 
That lady works i promise and she has responded to my emails numerous occassions. If you don get a response first day, forward the email the next day or two

All the best


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

thank you , thank you, thank you Providence!!! i will let you know if she replies, thanks again!


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

[email protected]

i made a typo by typing p at the end of her name instead of o


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

just an update for anyone interested, emailed Nobuhle, she replied within few hours that email received and will be attended to, i will follow up with daily emails . I also tweeted the minister and was given 2 x more emails to contact, which i have done, and will continue with daily email follow ups, wish me luck and good luck to anyone else battling!


----------



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

denushka said:


> just an update for anyone interested, emailed Nobuhle, she replied within few hours that email received and will be attended to, i will follow up with daily emails . I also tweeted the minister and was given 2 x more emails to contact, which i have done, and will continue with daily email follow ups, wish me luck and good luck to anyone else battling!


Keep us updated. I am in an appeal situation as well (although not as long as you have been) so if it works out for you, I know who to start tackling.

Best of luck!


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Goodluck guys!


----------



## aliafzal16 (Jul 15, 2019)

hi there, I am also waiting on my appeal for PRP under 26 (a). I haven't been able to contact anyone at the appeals department. Could you perhaps forward me the two email address you received from the appeal department? Thank you so much.


----------

